# ME QUITO...



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos Bruno!

Quito se ve muuuy bien :happy:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Linda, tiene un aire a cusco... que ciudad tan monona


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

No se q pasa con mi pc... no puedo ver todas las imagenes, pero de las q pude ver quede cautivado con esta ciudad, me encanta esa arquitectura con aire neoclásico y ecléctico, en sus tiempos deben de haber marcado la diferencia de las demas casas coloniales...

Felicidades Brunin, eres buen fotografo...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Se ve una ciudad interesante, el centro històrico esta bastante conservado..*


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Magnífico Quito, es un ejemplo a seguir para nuestras ciudades andinas.

Me encantó la Basílica, tendrás otras de ella?

Precioso thread J.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bruno, qué lindo el thread, las fotos están maravillosas y qué grata sorpresa ver lo bonito que es Quito. Todas las tomas son espectaculares, pero me encantó ver la iglesia gótica a lo lejos, y por supuesto la foto ampay a Edén y a Vane (Vane, tienes una caminada bien fashion y tu cabello se ve muy bonito ). ¿Habrá más fotos???

Muchos saludos, síguela pasando súper bien en Lima... :cheers:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bonitas las fotos; has sabido captar uno que otro detallito que le devuelve a ese centro histórico una dimesión más terrenal. Me impresionó en especial la toma de una callejuela empinada y la tremenda basílica al fondo. Ese subibaja al caminar por una ciudad debe ser toooda una experiencia.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosa, hermosa ciudad, Quito  Patrimonio de la Humanidad


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Parece un Cuzco en esteroides.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

En mi opinión, ninguna ciudad peruana se parece al centro histórico de Quito, menos aún la zona de la Av Amazonas con Av de Las Naciones Unidas (cerca al parque La Carolina)



23475536 said:


> Me impresionó en especial la toma de una callejuela empinada y la tremenda basílica al fondo.


Creo que se llama Basílica del Voto Nacional.


----------



## Ferov (May 20, 2008)

^^^^disculpa, pero tu comentario es en negativo o en positivo


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Quito es una de mis capitales latinoamericanas preferidas !!!!*

Sobretodo me encanta el hecho que el Quito Antiguo está bien separado del Quito Moderno... *preciosa ciudad !!!! *:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Me Quito el sombrero (o gorra?) jeje, bravazas las fotos. Quito se ve tan "nose que" muy bella ciudad.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

pacolam said:


> En mi opinión, ninguna ciudad peruana se parece al centro histórico de Quito, menos aún la zona de la Av Amazonas con Av de Las Naciones Unidas (cerca al parque La Carolina)
> 
> 
> 
> *Creo que se llama Basílica del Voto Nacional*.


Pues aunque sólo creas y no estés seguro, te agradezco mucho, y más todavía porque ni lo había preguntado. En todo caso, luce más imponente que la más modesta Catedral.

Realmente, Quito luce fantástica. Cada amigo o profesor que ha estado allá ha regresado con las mejores impresiones.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> En mi opinión, ninguna ciudad peruana se parece al centro histórico de Quito, menos aún la zona de la Av Amazonas con Av de Las Naciones Unidas (cerca al parque La Carolina)


En eso tienes razon. En conjunto ninguna zona de Quito se parece a una ciudad peruana. Eso si, en algunas partes de la ciudad como La Mariscal hay ciertas esquinas y callecitas que bien podrian estar en Barranco o Miraflores.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios. El lunes sigo con mas fotos. Aun me falta mostrar fotos de Quito Nuevo, el TeleferiQo, el Panecillo y la Mitad del Mundo.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Jblock viejo amigo! Que envidia que estuviste en Quito! Y mas envidia aun que por lo que veo tuviste a Vane de guia turistica! Cuentame que fue lo que mas te gusto de la ciudad? QUe impresiones tuviste!?!?!


----------



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

q ordenado se ve Quito...y quiero saber como es el transporte publico en el centro de la ciudad y si es tan caotico como el de lima (av abancay)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

joseph0089 said:


> q ordenado se ve Quito...y quiero saber como es el transporte publico en el centro de la ciudad y si es tan caotico como el de lima (av abancay)


La ciudad es algo contaminada, pero el parque automotor es mucho mejor que el de Lima, pues en Ecuador no importan vehiculos usados y a la vez cuentan con un sistema de buses y troles. Los buses pertenecen a diversas empresas privadas como en Lima, pero son todos nuevos y del mismo color (azules).

Sin embargo, aun con el sistema de transporte publico la ciudad tiene muchos problemas de transito, sobretodo a partir de las cinco de la tarde.


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

^^Oye Bruno, y te puedo colaborar con algunas fotos?... x alli que tengo unas panoramicas de Quito que tomé el fin de semana de Fiestas Patrias


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Y DIME QUE TAL CLIMA TIENE?


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

No me acuerdo para nade de Quito, solo que hacia frio. Que tal lo pasaste? Gracias por las fotos J.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy buena información gráfica ! Quito se ve hermosa y con mucha arquitectura histórica que conocer. Me quedo con una muy grata y saludable impresión. Me falta ahora conocerla personalmente.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Quito tiene mañanas de 5 grados en invierno y temperaturas mas o menos de entre 15 a 20 grados en verano.

Las noches frias y suele llover de improviso... así como puede hacer tremendo sol, te puede caer granizo.

Lindo Quito !


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿O sea que no pasa de 20? Pues qué bien, parece ser una ciudad muy fresca.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

J Block said:


> La ciudad es algo contaminada, pero el parque automotor es mucho mejor que el de Lima, pues en Ecuador no importan vehiculos usados y a la vez cuentan con un sistema de buses y troles. Los buses pertenecen a diversas empresas privadas como en Lima, pero son todos nuevos y del mismo color (azules).
> 
> Sin embargo, aun con el sistema de transporte publico la ciudad tiene muchos problemas de transito, sobretodo a partir de las cinco de la tarde.



Tendriamos que recalcar que Lima es una ciudad mucho mas grande que la mencionada en el titulo del treahd aparte que somos 7 millones y medio aprox de habitantes, mientras la otra ciudad son solo 2 millones. 

Creo que no hay punto de comparacion del medio de transporte puesto que los problemas son diferentes. ya que si hablamos de la misma magnitud y poblacion pues la cosa cambia.

*Es solo una observacion, no a la polemica.*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El thread no tiene nada que ver con nùmero de habitantes o comparaciones.

Lo importante es que las fotos de Bruno son geniales y nos muestra una ciuadad que tiene cosas nuevas que ofrecer y dar.

Por lo tanto espero que Eden prontito haga sus threads de fotos....


----------



## robertoar (Sep 14, 2007)

pana j dejame felicitarte x las fotos muy chevre el paseo,

con el tema de clima, bueno para mi es frio pero rara vez pasa de 25, el problema de quito es el sol, quema como no tienen idea, y ademas como dijo vane el clima es bastante irregular puedes salir en la manana a comer y un par de horas puede estar lloviendo y despues volver el sol


acotando a lo q dice navegador, el problema de quito es la altura, el aire es mas denso lo q impide q se disipe el smog mas rapido, una especie de mexico df pero en una escala muy muy menor


saludos


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Que linda ciudad.....


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

MIRANDO BIEN LAS FOTOS ESTÁN BIEN TOMADAS, FELICIDADES LINDO LUGAR TURÍSTICO PARA VISITAR ALGUNO DE ESTOS DÍAS ESTARE DE ESCAPADITA X ALLÍ.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Quito, la capital andina _par excellence_, tiene una mezcla de arquitectura muy interesante, siempre manteniendo una lealtad a su entorno, excelentes las fotos, captas esencias de la ciudad...


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Linda ciudad, no he tenido la oportunidad de ir, pero despues de ver tus fotos se ve interesante, mucho contraste. Las panoramicas me encantaron, gracias JBlock por compartir tus fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Siguiendo con Quito...LLegamos a la zona del Parque La Carolina, el segundo más grande de Quito. Esta es una de las zonas comerciales y financieras más importantes de la ciudad.










Al frente del mall Quicentro, algo como el Jockey Plaza quiteño, aunque algo más chico.


















La Carolina



























La avenida Naciones Unidas






















































El mini "Times Square" de Quito: La intersección de las avenidas Naciones Unidas y Amazonas



























​Pronto...seguiremos con La Mariscal, el TelefériQo y la mitad del mundo.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Se le ve muy moderna y con muy buen ornato a Quito. Es una ciudad andina, ubicada a la altura en donde se situan los mejores paisajes andinos: picos nevados, cielos azules, aire seco y mucho verde ... y por la latitud cero con un clima fresco 

Eehhh!!!... bueno, salvando las enormes distancias nuestras ciudades del ande podrían llegar a lucir como Quito si se ponen las pilas ...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bello se ve Quito en tus fotos!!!!

Esa foto del centro comercial El Caracol, me trae super recuerdos... cuando estaba aùn estudiando fui con unos amigos y me peguè una cansada subiendo...

Maravillos Quito... pero tu y cierta personita me deben unas fotos!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si se ve muuuy bien.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Que bello se ve Quito en tus fotos!!!!
> 
> Esa foto del centro comercial El Caracol, me trae super recuerdos... cuando estaba aùn estudiando fui con unos amigos y me peguè una cansada subiendo...
> 
> Maravillos Quito... pero tu y cierta personita me deben unas fotos!!!


Jaja, todo a su tiempo, Vane. Pronto voy a subir esas fotos. 

Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué bonita se ve esta parte de la ciudad! Muy bien cuidado todo.
Geniales las fotos!


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah que chevere, tanto años en la web buscando fotos de ciudades como Quito y aquí encuentro las mejores a nivel de calle, nunca había visto está zona de Quito, saludos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

bonita ciudad Quito


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonita ciudad, esta parte se ve muy bien cuidada y me sorprende que a pesar de ser un país que no tiene la situación económica tan buena como nosotros el parque automotor se vea mejor (aunque fácil es porque la zona es de las mejores tal vez). En fin, excelentes fotos!


----------



## Dex (Aug 1, 2005)

WOUW la gente de Perú si que sabe utilizar una cámara. Las fotos están preciosas, parece que los edificios posaban para ti! Ya he visto fotos de Ecuador de dos foristas peruanos y me quito el sombrero, en verdad!

Saludos.


----------



## PICHIRILO (Feb 19, 2008)

kay:


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Que paja, ya conocia Quito, sigue lindo como siempre.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quito!!! muy bonita ciudad...


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

q belleza de ciudad.. quito y guayaquil son muy bonitas.. pero me gusta un poquito mas Quito.. puedo colaborarles con mas fotos??????'


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

Exacto 100%imperial Guayaquil y Quito ambas son hermosas la verdad yo no podria escoger por cual, me encanta los balnearios y playas de Guayaquil pero no deja de ser impactante Quito, pero mmm Quito, quito te quiero bonito mas preferiria Quito creo ya que conserva mucha Historia y guarda mas misterio, Guayaquil tb pero ya es mas moderno y perdio casi esa parte pero su nombre vienen de los Indigenas Guaya el principe y su esposa Quila.... Cuenca Tb es una ciudad que se deberia postear en el foro peruano es inacico, patrimonio cultural y muy historico par ami Cuenca es la ciudad mas hermosa del Ecuador


----------

